# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Dr. Hakan Doganay  INTERVIEW

## Hakan Doganay, MD

Dr. Hakan Doganay gave an interview to Mr. Yates from United Kingdom. You can see how Dr. Hakan Doganay can change the angles of the grafts with Implanter Pen Technique easily in his experienced hands. You can also find more information about this special technique in this video.




FOR FREE CONSULTATION: www.hakandoganayfue.com

CONTACT: info@hakandoganayfue.com

You can also see some of our other results:

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=16046
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=16001
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=13779
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=14049
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=14717
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=13906
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=13572
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=13361
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=13297
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=15696
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=15572
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=15084
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=14212
__________________

----------


## Fueadvace

I have heard you have been applying free PRP for a while. How does it affect the results?

----------


## Hakan Doganay, MD

Thanks for your question Fueadvace.

Yes, we apply PRP Therapy to our patients for free. 
 The donor area healing time is shorter and also shock loss effect is decreased. You can check the following link for more information: http://www.hakandoganayfue.com/prp-therapy

----------

